
Rudyard Kipling in Vermont - pepys
https://www.csmonitor.com/Books/Book-Reviews/2019/0715/Rudyard-Kipling-loved-Vermont.-Then-he-had-to-leave-it
======
cschmidt
You can actually rent and stay in Kipling's house in Vermont, Naulakha,
through the UK's Landmark Trust. They mostly rent historic properties in the
UK, but have a few like this with a British connection.

[https://landmarktrustusa.org/properties/rudyard-kiplings-
nau...](https://landmarktrustusa.org/properties/rudyard-kiplings-naulakha/)

